# Remote System Beeps Through Screen



## Roric (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to get screen to beep my remote system that is logged into my server at home. For example in IRC and MUDs a pager goes off when I receive personal tells. However this only makes the local system that's running screen beep. I would like to know how to set up screen so that the remote system that I'm logged in from through SSH beeps as well. I hope I'm being clear enough about my question, if not don't hesitate to berate me.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 22, 2012)

What's your SSH Client?  In putty for example, there are options you can set under Terminal->Bell


----------



## wblock@ (May 22, 2012)

Do you mean you want both the system you're at *and* the remote system to make sounds?


----------



## Roric (May 22, 2012)

I'm using OpenSSH_5.4p1 FreeBSD-20100308.  And I'm just looking to receive bells when I'm logged into my server remotely with screen.


----------



## Roric (May 22, 2012)

I figured out when I toggle the visual bell off with Ctrl-a Ctrl-g. It actually activates the audible bell on my remotely connected system.  This is what I was looking for.  Mystery solved.


----------

